# How much are your rings costing?



## tinkerbelle93

Just wondered as me and my OH don't have a big budget. At the moment we're in one of those phases where once bills, food and essentials are paid for there's little left at the end of each month! 

My engagement ring was only £100, well I thought that was an okay amount until my friend pointed out her engagement ring to me in Beever Brooks and I aw the £1500 price tag on it! She went on to say how her and her hubby also got their wedding rings there too so I'm guessingthose were similarly priced. 

Me and my groom are just thinking around the £100 mark for the wedding rings too. I'm thinking that in the future when I have more money I can choose something more expensive to replace it, which is what my parents have done as well as my auntie and uncle. 

What about you ladies? xx


----------



## Soph n Chris

Mine was 425 but I wanted a bit of bling and Chris's was 400 he wanted a 7mm white gold band.

I have since found out that it is quite a lot to pay for wedding bands but I think it is what we want and we don't have to replace either. 

We did get 10% off each ring as they were from H Samuel and if your engagement ring is from there they give you the discount of wedding bands.


----------



## lozzy21

Mine is £250 and his is about £450. They were just the ones we liked


----------



## Mummy May

My OH's was £75 before discount and mine was £325 before discount and we got 10% dies count because my engagement ring was from there. I t
Don't think it should matter what they cost, it's wht it symbolises that's important so ont worry bout what you're spending on them. Xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

ours were £100 (his ) and £150 (mine). 

we didn't want extravagant ones either, we are planning on treating ourselves to some posh engraved ones for our year anniversary. ours are from beaverbrooks too! x


----------



## missk1989

Ours won't be much either no more than £300 on both combined. I have a friend who brags about her £3000 engagement ring. It clearly is only for that reason she accepted it as she cheats on her bf regularly so clearly is not committed. Goes to show that the money is insignificant.


----------



## Charlotte-j

Mine was £250 instead of £350ish, my OH is £0 as he is re-using an old ring (due to only being able to have certain metals for work etc) Mine could of been alot cheaper but I'm greedy :)


----------



## readytoplan

We wont be spending a lot, I agree that its more about the symbolism rather than the price. Plus I wouldnt want anything special when I work in a school and have a grubby toddler at home so something simple and easy to clean would do me x


----------



## maryp0ppins

not a great lot!
we are just getting plain white gold bands,not more than £350 combined.

my engagement ring was £520 and my oh got one too (said he was entilted to one since I asked him!) and his was £220,we paid for each others so I got a better deal than he did lol.


----------



## Kizzy454

£399 for both as we got his ans hers ones and that includes them being engraved xx


----------



## Lollip0p

we are going to use our tescos vouchers to get 3x times the value at goldsmiths to help with the rings. neither of us want to replace our rings, so each one is for keeps. oh wants a palladium or platinum ring, his ring is around the £500 mark and mine will be about the £1000 mark when brought, but we do have about £500 in goldsmith vouchers. 
we are only spending alot on rings as we want forever rings, we are getting married abroad, so our costs are low, but wanted to spend extra money on the bits that mean more to us, and we are giving each other our rings at xmas so we arent buying xmas prezzies for each other apart from the rings


----------



## Mummy May

We won't be replacing our rings either but ours were less than £400 for both xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Ours were around £80 each.


----------



## DanielleM

Have been looking around at rings and I only want a 2mm 18ct yellow gold band plain and OH wants his mums ring melted and made big enough for his ring (she died in June) so not totally sure on price mine will be around £150, not sure how much it will be to alter the other ring? Any ideas?


----------

